# Newbie



## Hesher (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey, 
So i guess I'm supposed to introduce myself. My name is Luke, I'm 21, and I'm the lighting director at a large church in Springfield Mo. Currently I'm an Avo guy(but i have to admit the ETC EOS looks pretty tempting), and a big Varilites proponent.
...And i wont bore you with the rest of the details


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome Luke! Thanks for taking the time to register and introduce yourself. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

